# I just flat out need advice, no better way to say it.



## bull (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, here we go. So I'm starting at Georgia Perimeter College in the fall, this is kinda like a state wide community college, but your credits to guaranteed to transfer to any school in the state, and you are guaranteed admission to most colleges in the state. My predicament is that I don't want to go here for long. What I am thinking about doing right now because money is tight is going to GPC next year, and then Lanier Technical College the year after that. At Lanier I would be getting my Associates in Electronics Technology Engineering. I am looking at doing this so I am not only locked into a theatre degree, because the job market isn't exactly booming right now. And in a few years I would be going back to some school to get my BFA, and eventually probably an MFA. Is this a good choice, or should I try and just get a BFA now?


----------



## MrsFooter (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay, so you're planning to go to a community college for one year, then get your associates for two(?), then get your BFA for four and eventually your MFA for two. Most people who go to school for that long get to put an MD after their name when they're done!

You say you want the associates as a back up, which is a totally valid thought; I think we can all agree that it's important to be well-rounded. But if you're talking about getting a masters, it sounds like you're already pretty locked into the idea of doing theatre. Education is important, but in theatre, it's equally important to actually have experience DOING it. I almost wonder if it's wise to spend an extra three years in a classroom if you already know what want to do with your life.

But then, you also said that the reason you're thinking about the community college is because money's tight. Which I also very much understand. How tight? Is it the type of thing that a scholarship could help along? Both Footer and I got half scholarships to our college, him for tech theatre and me for being in the honors program. Tighter? Maybe go work for a while. Someone will have to help me out here on the details, but do shops have apprentice-type set-ups? Something where you could get your hands dirty, save up a little money, get some real-life experience, and dive in when you're ready?

Just some thoughts for you to mull around. Remember, it's your life, not mine, so you need to make a decision that YOU are confident in.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 28, 2010)

Take this for what you will. I went to GPC. I have my 2 year from there (AS in Engineering). I also have a 4 year from out of state (BS Engineering Technologies).

If you are going to go to GPC, take the time to finish the 2 yr degree - it will make it easier (and cheaper) to transfer to any GA State instituion. Lanier Tech is NOT a State institution.

Not sure what concentration you want, but if you are looking for light design, have you looked at Entertainment Technology Degree at Gainesville - a state institution. Have you looked at the BFA's and BA's at West Georgia, Kenesaw, Valdosta, or Columbus (ranked in ascending order). All of these schools are very affordable -especially if you add in Hope (if you are elegible). My step-son is at Columbus now and loves it.

If you need to boost your GPA - go to GPC - at 30 / 60 & 90 hours your eligibilty for Hope is re-evaluated. If you want a 2 year degree, go to GPC. At least GPC Clarkston has a Theatre Program and the director there is a lovely lady (Jennifer Jenkins). Otherwise, get the loan and go to one of the other options.

Financial Aid- Sit with your parents and file the FAFSA - it is the ONLY way to get federal aid/grants/loans. GAcollege411 for Hope.

Finally, if you want some form of electrical engineering technologies 4 year degree, look at Southern Poly. 

*Just because you go to a 2 year school, does not mean you can't finish a 4 year degree in 4 years.* It just means you do not take any time off between the AS/AA course of studies and thre BS/BA/BFA course of studies.

Good Luck.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to a community college for two years and got my general transfer AA. Then off to a 4 year state university for a BA in History. Got married. Took two years off to pay my wife's way through nursing school. Went back to community college for two quarters to get my head back on straight. Then went to grad school for 5 quarters for my Masters and to get my teaching certification. 

I worked nights as a school custodian the entire time as an undergrad (In grad school my wife paid most of the bills while I worked summers). My parents paid for my books the first quarter of school. I never had a dime in financial aid or scholarship. Other than that I worked my butt off and paid for it all. 

I have no theater degree. I started working on sound at church in 4th grade. My old high school hired me to come back and build sets for them. I found an amazing T.D. in college who knew everything and I went back for years to volunteer, just to learn. No degree has ever stopped me, I've always had work and turned down much more work than I could ever do. Now I teach tech classes part time at a community college, run the theater for rentals, and do occasional free lance work. 

Lessons for you:
-Having a broad education is a good thing. I think your basic plan sounds good. The electronics technology degree can help you in many ways. Remember there are a lot more jobs in tech theater than just pushing a go button on a light board. In fact the most interesting and better paying jobs in the industry are jobs that an electronics technology degree could be very helpful with. 
-When you look at this forum you sometimes read about people getting expensive degrees from fancy private schools. Don't let that discourage you. In the end, I believe working in the real world along the way is more important than where your degree is from. 
-The last thing you want to do is get an MFA that you can't afford. Because you'll never get rich working in theater. You may spend the rest of your life saddled with those loans. 
-Most importantly KEEP WORKING go volunteer at a community theater. Buy a little portable LED system and rent yourself out to parties, Go get a job coiling cable and sweeping the floor at the local rental house. It doesn't mater what you are doing, just work. Work anywhere you can and as often as you can, volunteer if you can afford it. Working builds connections in the industry, opens doors, and teaches you far more than you will learn in class. 

I know a guy who recently left his job as T.D. of a huge regional theater with a massive multi-million dollar budget. He left to go on tour as the T.D. of a major Broadway tour. All he's got is a B.A. in theater, I think from a state university. The rest of it he did by working his butt off.


----------

